#ubuntu-gnome 2013-07-29
<darkxst> jbicha, gnome-documents is broken?
<bjsnider> works in raring ppa
<darkxst> bjsnider, in saucy
<jbicha> darkxst: um, yes :(
<darkxst> jbicha, seems to be due to tracker changes
<jbicha> that doesn't sound right because tracker hasn't changed recently and gnome-documents used to work
<darkxst> jbicha, bug 1205971
<ubot5> bug 1205971 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "update gnome-shell/gjs to use mozjs17" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205971
<darkxst> jbicha, interestingly I don't get the tracker error with gjs 1.37, but it also can't find any files
<jbicha> darkxst: are you using the libreoffice ppa?
<darkxst> no
<jbicha> I am; good to know that probably isn't the problem
<jbicha> I'm hesitant to bump gjs' library name because the last time we did that, it took Debian a long time to bump it on their end
<jbicha> on the other hand gjs-mozjs17 is different
<darkxst> yeh, particularly for apps that link to both gjs and mozjs (like gnome-shell) tend to explode!
<darkxst> jbicha, gnome-documents 3.9.4 has the same problem ;(
<darkxst> jbicha, and... jhbuild gnome-documents same again
<darkxst> so presumably one of the ubuntu sysdeps is broken
<jbicha> yeah and it doesn't affect raring with the gnome3 ppa which is fairly similar to saucy
<darkxst> tracker itself seems to be working
<jbicha> darkxst: it works with gobject-introspection 1.36
<jbicha> darkxst: I assume you rebuilt gnome-documents with gjs 1.37?
<darkxst> jbicha, yes (for 3.9.4 atleast)
<jbicha> filed bug 1205997
<ubot5> bug 1205997 in gobject-introspection (Ubuntu) "gnome-documents won't run with gobject-introspection 1.37" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205997
<jbicha> I assume it should be reported to gnome too
<darkxst> jbicha, I could not find anything on bugzilla
<darkxst> also g-i 1.36 doesnt help with gnome-docs 3.9
<jbicha> of course we're stuck with gdocs 3.9 for saucy
<jbicha> I mean 3.8
<darkxst> well either way 3.9 doesnt work either
<darkxst> if it did we could upload 3.9.4 with gtk changes reverted
<darkxst> jbicha, so seems tracker just needs to be rebuilt for bug 1205997
<ubot5> bug 1205997 in gobject-introspection (Ubuntu) "gnome-documents won't run with gobject-introspection 1.37" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205997
<darkxst> jbicha, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5926910/
<jbicha> darkxst: ok, that makes sense
<jbicha> we had a problem like that before but I forget what package it was
<jbicha> darkxst: why do the dbus dependencies disappear in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/146104805/gjs-1.37.debdiff ?
<darkxst> no longer used
<darkxst> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gjs/diff/configure.ac?id=7b52973727103b6ec47ce920397fcfd345ba1bdd
<anonee> can anyone help me troubleshoot deluge daemon?
<anonee> why would a daemon start again as soon as i kill its process? what file is involved in that?
<darkxst> anonee, if you use KILL (-9) it should not restart
<anonee> darkxst I'm using kill -9
<darkxst> maybe there is an upstart service?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-07-30
<anonee> darkxst $ sudo adduser --system --group --home /var/lib/deluge deluge means the user deluge will be a member of system, group, and home groups?
<darkxst> anonee, not exactly, it will create a user and group deluge:deluge with system uid/gid's (i.e. < 1000)
<darkxst> however normally system users would not be added to a group
<anonee> darkxst I followed this tutorial, for the second time, because i like deluge's performance, when the torrent is almost dead, it seems to work like "hoover", and I need it to run before I login, so I followed this tutorial http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/UserGuide/InitScript/Ubuntu%2011.04%2B%20%28Upstart%20Job%29
<darkxst> also not sure why you are messing with those things..... the deluge packing would take care of it
<anonee> this is the second installation, I've resolved this problem before, but that was with the help of someone,
<anonee> which things?
<darkxst> creating users etc
<anonee> please have  a look at the page if you have 1 min, it's because I need it to run before i login
<darkxst> probably all you need to do is edit /etc/default/deluged
<anonee> darkxst the file doesn't exist, do you think it's a good idea to create it?
<bulletmark> no ubuntu forum to post, so here goes .. yesterdays gnome 3 ppa update of gdm now means that gdm does not start at boot. Funny thing is, neither does lightdm. Both start fine at command line after boot. any ideas?
<bulletmark> this is only in my Virtualbox guest installs of Ubuntu 13.04
<bjsnider> the forums are still not back up?
<anonee> darkxst are you still awake?
<matanya> darkxst: I get this  https://github.com/paradoxxxzero/gnome-shell-system-monitor-applet/issues/117 quite a lot
<darkxst> ricotz, hey!
<ricotz> darkxst, hi
<matanya> darkxst: did you see my message?
<darkxst> will you do the cogl/clutter updates for 3.9.5?
<darkxst> matanya, yes
<matanya> need any other info I guess
<darkxst> matanya, I can't fix arch bugs
<matanya> it is an arch bug?
<matanya> I thought it is a gnome issue.
<darkxst> matanya, what distro you on?
<matanya> arch
<matanya> ok, glad to sort that out. thanks, i'll report on the arch tracker
<darkxst> it is a bug in libgtop, that I have only seen reported by arch users
<ricotz> <ricotz> darkxst, i guess this was meant for me, so yeah, i can look at cogl/clutter, no releases though yet, but i will try to update the snapshots
<ricotz> <ricotz> darkxst, it will *require* a whole stack rebuild of cogl rdepends, therefore it is better to wait for a release where the soname is bumped as needed
<darkxst> ricotz, I meant with the upcoming release, but right I had no idea how many cogl redepends there are
<ricotz> darkxst, bpeel is working on a cogl release for today
<ricotz> so i will try to pick that up tonight
<ronj> Hi. Approximately 3 days ago, my top-right corner User menu stopped showing the 'Suspend' item when I press ALT. I disabled all my extensions and confirm I am no longer able to suspend from this menu. Any idea why? Could that be a regression? Or maybe it's deactivated because Shell actually detects my hardware doesn't support suspend, and in this case what might be the culprit? This is a Dell XPS 1645 laptop, which has been functioning OK with Ubuntu and
<ronj>  GNOME 2/3 for years, and I am using Ubuntu GNOME 13.04 x86_64. Thanks for your help!
<ronj> I precise I'm using the (stable, non-staging) PPA, which brings me to Shell 3.8.3
<jbicha> darkxst: https://github.com/linuxmint/Cinnamon/commit/d4d268e
<ricotz> jbicha, hi :), imo we shouldnt care about this thing
<ricotz> darkxst, pushed cogl 1.15.4 and clutter snapshot to ricotz/unstable if you want to build things against it
<ricotz> (the changelogs are not done though)
<jbicha> ricotz: yeah, Cinnamon is not my responsibility either except that we had to make sure cinnamon would build against the bumped-soname gjs
<ricotz> jbicha, i see, this just keeps packagers busy for no reason :\
<jbicha> which? cinnamon or the soname bump?
<ricotz> jbicha, cinnamon! ;)
<jbicha> blame Debian for uploading it and abandoning it
<ricotz> jbicha, there is kind of a promise that cogl won't bump again this cycle
<ricotz> jbicha, why was it synced? :\
<ricotz> jbicha, it can be removed easily for sure
<jbicha> Ubuntu release team aren't really willing to block it at this time (they're not even willing to block MATE)
<ricotz> jbicha, leaving it alone/broken is the way then
<jbicha> Cinnamon really needs at least one developer to care a bit about it
<jbicha> if it's still broken near release time it might be removed (but someone might just fix it at that point too)
<ricotz> i see
<ricotz> all those wild forks are pita
<jbicha> it's a crowded field, why would an Ubuntu developer run Cinnamon when he can run Unity, GNOME Shell, XFCE, etc.?
<jbicha> if he's a strong Cinnamon fan, he might just as well be a Debian or Mint developer instead
<ricotz> exactly, this is a mint linux things like unity is for ubuntu
<ricotz> and fighting with it in ubuntu and draw resources to it is not a good idea
<ricotz> jbicha, btw the mentioned cogl/clutter build are fully wayland enabled and should suffice as dep for the wayland-based mutter/gnome-shell branches
<jbicha> ricotz: so the idea is that it would make our life easier (for maintaining the gnome3 ppa) if the soname-bumped cogl would be in Saucy?
<ricotz> jbicha, exactly ;)
<ricotz> and given the promise of no further soname bump it should be done with 1.15.4
<ricotz> jbicha, to have the wayland support there is need to get wayland/weston 1.2 in first
<jbicha> I like the week after GNOME *.90 (and Freeze) and before Ubuntu Feature Freeze
<ricotz> jbicha, that is fine as long it gets accepted
<ricotz> doing the transition in the ppa isnt too much trouble
<ronj> Hi (repeating a message from 3h ago, not spamming, I'd like the opinion of jbicha & ricotz who are here now). Approximately 3 days ago, my top-right corner User menu stopped showing the 'Suspend' item when I press ALT. I disabled all my extensions and confirm I am no longer able to suspend from this menu. Any idea why? Could that be a regression? Or maybe it's deactivated because Shell actually detects my hardware doesn't support suspend, and in this cas
<ronj> e what might be the culprit and how can I fix it? This is a Dell XPS 1645 laptop, which has been suspending OK with Ubuntu and GNOME 2/3 for years, and I am currently using Ubuntu GNOME 13.04 x86_64 + PPA, i.e. GNOME Shell 3.8.3. Thanks for your help!
<hashem> The shell detects what capabilities the system configuration has
<hashem> perhaps you updated something?
<ricotz> darkxst, hmm!
<ricotz> darkxst, you uploaded a systemd enabled gnome-shell to the main ppa?
<ricotz> darkxst, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/145965651/gnome-shell_3.8.3-1ubuntu2~raring1_3.8.3-1ubuntu5~raring1.diff.gz
<ricotz> ronj, sorry, the problem is the gnome-shell package which shouldn't be in that ppa
<ronj> ricotz, wow that was fast! well no problem, glad I was of help pinpointing the issue, be sure I'll be back whining in a few days if the problem persists :)
<ricotz> ronj, ok ;)
<roasted> ha, good catch
<roasted> way to be awesome guys
<ricotz> darkxst, ronj, pushed g-s updates
<ronj> cool, I guess it's building, dist-upgrade currently returns "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded." I'll try it as soon as it's available.
<ronj> thx guys I'm leaving, have a good day/night
<ronj_> darkxst jbicha ricotz : got the gnome-shell update and I confirm Suspend is back, wheeeeeeeee. Thx!
<hashem> ronj_, nice job bringing up the issue quickly
<jbicha> ricotz: darkxst: I think I'm going to upload gdm 3.9.5 to saucy https://git.gnome.org/browse/gdm/tree/NEWS
<ricotz> jbicha, no concerns about the removed fallback greeter?
<jbicha> ricotz: no, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/07/28/%23ubuntu-gnome.html#t21:55
<jbicha> it's not been enabled in Saucy for a while anyway
<ricotz> jbicha, ok, you are aware of some lucky (gir) api breaks in regards of gnome-shell which will stay on 3.8
<ricotz> i am not saying it is broken already, just saying it is possible
<ricotz> if all dependencies are served and it is compatible it seems fine to do
<jbicha> yeah I think gdm itself doesn't really do bleeding edge dependencies on things like gtk or g-s-d so far
<jbicha> what do you mean about gir?
<ricotz> jbicha, i mean gnome-shell uses the "introspected" libgdm which could break api like other things e.g gnome-desktop/gnome-bluetooth
<jbicha> you mean an upgrade to gdm could break gnome-shell?
<jbicha> my instinct is that the risk of that is minimal and it's easier to take the new version than backport the bugfixes here
<ricotz> yes, i am just saying they tend to break things as usual
<ricotz> e.g. gnome-shell 3.9 doesnt work with gnome-bluetooth 3.8 (without patching it)
<jbicha> :( I'm just hoping they're more distracted by working on other things this cycle ;)
<jbicha> the login screen doesn't have to be rewritten every cycle...
<ricotz> the revamped usermenu seems not have effected gdm, but things like that could though
<ricotz> afaik there were some talks about changing the login-screen too
<ricotz> which could rely on gdm changes
<ricotz> just speculations from my side currently
<jbicha> I hear you
<ricotz> jbicha, so updating to 3.8.3.1 seems better
<ricotz> if you arent targetting fixes in 3.9.5
<jbicha> but I think it's ok to take gdm 3.9.5 with no guarantees that we'll take any future 3.9 or 3.10 upgrades and we'll still be better off than 3.8.* which may not be updated any more
<jbicha> although I see that halfline just pushed gdm 3.8.4 so maybe I'll do that instead
<ricotz> i mean 3.8.4 ;)
<ricotz> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gdm/log/?h=gnome-3-8
<ricotz> yes, do that
<jbicha> ok
<lk82> hi
<lk82> hello everyone
<lk82> i got a question cause i have a problem with gnome-shell desktop settings
<lk82> Ubuntu 13.04 can't remember the settings and every reboot i don't see what i want - desktop with files, mounted drives etc
<lk82> anyone got a sollution, please?
<hashem> dconf sounds broken maybe
<lk82> i reset settings and still the same
<lk82> should i reset dconf?
<jbicha> ricotz: gdm 3.8.3.1 or 3.8.4 doesn't want to compile, silly fallback mode
<ricotz> jbicha, fails how?
<jbicha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5930321/
<ricotz> jbicha, you are sure libgdmsimplegreeter.so.1 gets installed
<darkxst> jbicha, I suspect gdm 3.9 would be find in saucy but probably best to wait for .90
<jbicha> darkxst: it's funny, GNOME *is* rewriting the login screen again according to gnome-shell's NEWS
<jbicha> but so far they haven't needed to mess with gdm
<darkxst> yeh, thats all abstracted away in the js code
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-07-31
<jbicha> darkxst: does this sound useful? http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-gnome/desktop/experimental/gdm3/debian/patches/95_check_x11_display.patch?revision=35938&view=markup
<darkxst> jbicha, that is consoleKit
<jbicha> oh right
<casshern> hi everyone! i have a problem with ubuntu gnome when install wicd doesnt work well, pop-up a sign "D-bus wicd couldnt start""
<casshern> ask me for the admin pass
<hashem> casshern, not sure, but gnome is built to work with NetworkManager, so that might work better unless you need a wicd feature
<casshern> network-manager do not work properly with my wifi card!
<casshern> thats why i decided to change.
<casshern> but now uninstall network-manager and purge wicd too
<casshern> theres a way to reinstall network-manager without internet? im using my win7
<casshern> see ya!
<leoslax> hello
<leoslax> someone which speak spanish?
<leoslax> or I have speak English here?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-08-01
<dbdr> hi! i'm currently using ubuntu 12.10 with gnome-shell as my desktop. is there a way to upgrade to 13.04 ubuntu gnome, besides reinstall?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-08-02
<jbicha> let's hope this gtk upload goes smoother than last time
<Bezukhov> Does Ubuntu Gnome use Nautilus as a file manager?
<bjsnider> of course
<bjsnider> what else would it use?
<Bezukhov> For some reason thought it used something different. Tnx
<roasted> you can install others if you wish
<roasted> I had nemo running for a while, as an example
<Bezukhov> I don't.. In my limited experience Truecrypt doesn
<Bezukhov> 't play well with any thing else
<Bezukhov> Damn keyboard froze
<darkxst> ricotz, why are the webkit dbg packages so massive (amd64 only)?
<darkxst>  libwebkit2gtk-3.0-25-dbg_2.0.3-1ubuntu1~build1_amd64.deb (1.2 GiB)
<darkxst> libwebkit2gtk-3.0-25-dbg_2.0.3-1ubuntu1~build1_i386.deb (2.0 MiB)
<Ubyscooby> Getting Alpha 1 nooooooooow
<Ubyscooby> Have they fixed Nautilus so it stops closing on us
<Ubyscooby> Heeeeellllooooooo.....
<Ubyscooby> Have they fixed Nautilus so it stops from closing randomly?? Anybody know?
<roasted> I never had it closing on me...
<Ubyscooby> I see. Started about 1 month ago. Just started closing after about 10 minutes since it was opened
<roasted> I haven't experienced that yet. are you updated?
<Ubyscooby> yes I do all updates... I will see hoe Alpha 1 is going after it downloads
<roasted> isn't alpha 2 out now?
<Ubyscooby> thanks then roasted...
<Ubyscooby> ahhhh im just trying to see if Im gettin A2 or A1
<roasted> I would think you could just update it to alpha 2
<roasted> I'd check but I'm on my phone
<roasted> in the waiting room of a hospital. joy. :-P
<Ubyscooby> ok confusion. on the site lots of mention of A1 but no A2. But I see i am getting A2 so all is good
<roasted> I think the daily build would be alpha 2
<Ubyscooby> ok I see roasted. thanks for your comments
<roasted> NP
<Zoiaguyver> wow quiet tonight, all must be bug squashing
<Srsly> Good Evening everyone
<Srsly> I have a serious issue with my freshly installed ubuntu. It does not show a boot menu, just goes straight into ubuntu though I also have windows 8 isntalled
<Zoiaguyver> Try holding the shift key when it boots, it should show you the menu then
<Srsly> update-grub does not add an entry for windows 8 so I added one in 40_custom, still no menu showing up and I wonder how I can get into grub
<Srsly> well I will try shift now
<Srsly> though I dont like that.
<Zoiaguyver> it should give the boot menu then
<Zoiaguyver> Didn't work?
<Srsly> well, I've been holding shift from the moment the medion logo appeared up to the login screen
<Zoiaguyver> hmm
<Srsly> medion bios log, then blue screen, then login screen
<Srsly> nothing that amks any sense in beetween
<Srsly> I alos tried grub-set-default with no effect
<Zoiaguyver> I just normally keep tapping it soon as the bios appears, not sure what to suggest if you have already done a grub update, you could edit the grub.conf and set the timeout to -1, that would be the only other thing i could suggest
<Srsly> -1 means forever?
<Zoiaguyver> basically means until you select something
<Zoiaguyver> just make sure if you do any changes to the grub.conf to run update-grub after or the changes don't normally take effect
<Srsly> trying right now
<Srsly> what
<Srsly> update-grub surely overwrites grub.cfg
<Srsly> so I eitehr change grub.cfg OR run update-grub
<Srsly> unless I do it in the 00_header configfile
<Srsly> whatever, trying right now
<Zoiaguyver> na update-grub just regenerates the file afaik it used to create a new one with the original grub i think
<Srsly> So
<Srsly> it worked
<Srsly> apparently a timeout=10 has no effect when tehre is a HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 in /etc/default/grub
<Srsly> and I need to hit esc to get into grub
<Zoiaguyver> ahh
<Srsly> I actually set the HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=3 now
<Srsly> and the HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false
<Zoiaguyver> Well atleast you fixed it :)
<Srsly> indeed
<Srsly> made windows 8 default again
<Srsly> so all is as before with ubuntu available when wanted
<Zoiaguyver> Good, good
<Srsly> so thanks Zoiaguyver
<Zoiaguyver> No problem, glad I could help
<darkxst> jbicha, there seems to be something strange with the webkit -dbg packages ? They are massive on amd64 but not i386
<jbicha> darkxst: yeah but maybe that will be fixed with the next Debian upload
<jbicha> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-webkit/webkit.git;a=commitdiff;h=9a777
<fds_> yo man
<fds_> what is linux?
<fds_> can i install linux on microsoft office?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-08-03
<darkxst> ricotz, webkit is killing my retracer ;( can we drop the -dbg packages?
<darkxst> we have dbysym anyway
<ricotz> darkxst, hmm, do you intend to update the package to 2.0.4?
<ricotz> darkxst, if this is *really* necessary then dropping the -dbg packages should be a ppa only thing!
<ricotz> darkxst, what is breaking, did you talk to cjwatson or pitti about that?
<darkxst> ricotz, its just really really slow ;(
<darkxst> I was actually look at uploading 2.1.3 to staging, but the symbols are a nightmare
<roasted> hello
<roasted> off topic, but... IM A DAD! WOOO
<roasted> that is all. :D
<phako> congrats
<roasted> :D
<roasted> Sent from my Ubuntu GNOME laptop.
<roasted> haaaa :D
<roasted> (there, slightly back on topic)
<darkxst> roasted, congrats!
<anonee> darkxst how r u?
<anonee> u know u remind me of a flash designer called darxide... anyway... bjsnider, darkxst, please I asked this in the ubuntu room but to no avail.
<anonee> 1. my phone PAN network is showing multiple times on the network list, (the network manager icon of the GNOME panel) how do I delete the duplicates?
<anonee> 2. many programs are showing multiple times on the list when I select open with another application in nautilus.. suggestions?
<anonee> anonee: 3. I can't mount ext4 drive, I've read here and there but not yet found the solution?
<tommie-lie> anonee: did you try mounting on the command line? what's the error message then? anything in the kernel log?
<anonee> tommie-lie I partially resolved the mount problem, the only thing now is it's always mounted in read-only mode, no errors are showing in terminal
<tommie-lie> apart from the "device X mounted readonly"?
<anonee> tommie-lie: no, the terminal is not returning anything, just mounting the partition in read-only
<tommie-lie> anonee: are you sure or does the user you try to access the volume with does not have write permissions (that's a difference)? try "mount" (without arguments) and look for "rw" or "ro" in the corresponding line of your volume
<tommie-lie> usually mount reports a read-only mount if you requested a rw mount
<anonee> tommie-lie it's not read-only, but only root can write, and chown doesn't seem to be doing anything, the owner is still root, I've also had the same problem trying to chown another directory! help!
<tommie-lie> try chown /mountpoint/. instead of /mountpoint
<anonee> tommie-lie: thank you! it worked! but how am I gonna fix the same for another directory? (in the File System partition)?
<tommie-lie> subdirectories in your ext4 filesystem? chown -R descends recursively into all subdirectories
<xrooters> sal all
<anonee> tommie-lie no I don't mean all the directories lol I mean a certain dir physically under the root partition... it didn't work when I was trying to chown a dir under /var
<anonee> also, why did it work when we put the dot? could u please guide me to some reading so i can understand why or if it's simple then tell me?
<tommie-lie> anonee: I don't know why it did not work for a directory under /var, it definitely should (except if it's the same issue like before with a mounted volume)
<anonee> tommie-lie thanks a lot for the help, a little dot unlocked a lot of space :)
<tommie-lie> anonee: as for the mount issue: /mountpoint logically belongs to the filesystem where the mountpoint is. chowning (or chmoding) that only changes the parent directory. to write to the mounted filesystem, you have to have write permissions to the root of the filesystem, which can be identified by /mountpoint/.
<tommie-lie> the . means "current directory" (just like .. means "parent directory"), so if /mountpoint/file refers to file in the root of the filesystem, /mountpoint/. refers to the root itself
<anonee> tommie-lie I understand something now, you mean the . is an environment variable that by itself means current dir, but when there is a dir before it we get another variable (parent directory) am I understanding right?
<tommie-lie> it's not an environment variable, it's a proper directory entry in the filesystem data structure
<tommie-lie> every directory has it by default and you cannot change it
<tommie-lie> ls -a displays it
<anonee> tommie-lie thanx for the conversation and all, peace.
<phillw> excellent work by Ali and aldoman, you have a really good looking header for wiki area :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/Header (corrected one thing that was throwing the box sizes out)
<SonikkuAmerica> Ohai phillw, this was the last place I'd expect you to be! :) Guess you're all over like most of us
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: I'm a wiki editor, we pop up in all sorts of odd places :D
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh please, I made huge edits to the Ubuntu GNOME wiki myself in prep for Ubuntu 13.04
<SonikkuAmerica> :D
<SonikkuAmerica> I should create my Lubuntu testing VMs again. I ditched them in favor of a dual Ubuntu GNOME / Windows 8.1 Preview install.
<anonee> I activated bluetooth to browse files on my phone, selected the PAN profile, I did the selection 3 times instead of selecting my phone from the bluetooth menu and selecting (browse files), as a result, I have my phone name listed 3 times in the network list, on click, they will ask if I want to use my phone's internet. how can I remove the duplicates?
<SonikkuAmerica> On Ubuntu-GNOME?
<anonee> SonikkuAmerica: no, on ubuntu 12.04 in GNOME 3.4 fallback mode
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh. That question can be asked in #ubuntu then. This is for Ubuntu GNOME (with the GNOME Shell), starting with release 13.04
<anonee> SonikkuAmerica, I asked on ubuntu a few hours ago and now again, but nobody answered, and I googled but didn't find what I'm looking for, thank you for understanding... you didn't forget the old GNOME, I'm sure you still like it :D
<SonikkuAmerica> Well... your issue isn't exactly with GNOME, but it can be tied to a program in the 12.04 repos, so keep asking.
<SonikkuAmerica> ( in #ubuntu )
<roasted> SonikkuAmerica: why are you in here.
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-08-04
<phillw> darkxst: just as thought.. have you got a restricted extras package? aka https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<darkxst> phillw, no we dont, but we probably should have!
<phillw> darkxst: I'd suggest using the lubuntu one, but that is currently pulling in chromium as a web-browser. If you have a chat
<phillw> juilen (gilir) I'm sure he'd be happy to give the details needed
<jbicha> why wouldn't ubuntu-restricted-extras also work for Ubuntu GNOME?
<darkxst> jbicha, well it would, only thing I see with that is that it pulls in both gstreamer 0.1 and 1.0
<jbicha> there is still stuff in the Ubuntu archives that use gstreamer 0.10
<jbicha> it looks like lubuntu-restricted-addons is inadequate compared to ubuntu's
<jbicha> Xubuntu's is probably inadequate for not including the gstreamer 1.0 stuff
<jbicha> my opinion is that Xubuntu should just just use ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jbicha> and that lubuntu-restricted-extras can recommend ubuntu-restricted-addons and the chromium extra codecs
<jbicha> on the other hand, even lubuntu is using Firefox now so maybe even that's not needed (except for upgraders)
<jbicha> alternatively, I'll ask qengho why the chromium codecs need to depend on chromium-browser; maybe we can get rid of all the other -extras except Kubuntu's
<jbicha> because many people using Ubuntu use Chromium too
<jbicha> ubuntu-restricted-extras needs to install a few extra things (like gstreamer 0.10 *and* 1.0 support) because it's not possible for other packages to recommend that stuff
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-07-28
<matt444> Hi, when I update i get this error: http://pastebin.com/JqyMhskB
<matt444> how can i work around it?
<darkxst> matt444, that is strange, that file should not be missing
<matt444> @Beldar here: http://pastebin.com/W0L0VsgY
<meetingology> matt444: Error: "Beldar" is not a valid command.
<matt444> Hey Beldar, here it is: http://pastebin.com/W0L0VsgY
<matt444> darkxst think I can put an empty file in there?
<matt444> or maybe remove the package and then reinstall?
<darkxst> matt444, yeh try reinstall
<darkxst> however that theme should not even be used on ubuntu GNOME
<matt444> think i can just remove then?
<matt444> i'm all for shedding packages
<daschel> does gnome 3.10 seem much buggier than usual to anyone else?  particularly regarding multiple displays
<daschel> there's nothing major going wrong, but several of small things seem to go wrong regularly.
<DASPRiD> daschel, works fine with dual screen here
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-07-29
<Guest38186> anyone update xorg ati?
<zerwas> Hello channel :-)
<hdrv> hi zerwas
<Jane_> hello
<Jane_> askubuntu sent me over here with a printing problem.
<Jane_> I can bring everything is needed like these information: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems
<Jane_> I am a native german tongue
<Jane_> so apologize my bad english in advance pls
<Jane_> I am familar with the terminal emulation as well as the shell
<zerwas> Hallo Jane_ :). You might have better chances in #ubuntu-de or #ubuntu if it's a generic printer problem and not gnome-specific
<Jane_> okay zerwas thank you
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-07-30
<darkxst> robert_ancell, hey what is happing with gnome-desktop now?
<robert_ancell> darkxst, I'm going to patch u-c-c and u-g to not rely on those APIs so it should be upgradable
<darkxst> robert_ancell, ok, what about upower, are you happy for the power plugin to be backported for u-s-d?
<darkxst> it was quite a mess trying to cherry-pick the patches, since there has been quite some re-factoring at the same time.
<robert_ancell> darkxst, I haven't been following the upower changes, but yes, I suspect we'll have to pick those changes up in u-s-d
<darkxst> robert_ancell, yes, definitely required. So the options are really backport the power plugin or do a straight port rather than cherry-picking patches
<darkxst> u-c-c is probably ok to cherry-pick patches, that was far less invasive on that side
<darkxst> ricotz, hey, do you know the right way to fix https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=733857?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 733857 in General "rpath is being set on tracker libraries" [Normal,Needinfo]
<darkxst> I suppose could link with "--enable-new-dtags" would be an improvement?
<darkxst> ricotz or should the apps dl'opening the libs export LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<ricotz> darkxst, imho this internal "automatic" rpath setting caused by relying on a personal private library should not be an issue
<ricotz> darkxst, tracker is not setting this in some manual way this is all libtool
<ricotz> i don't know how to use a private library in another way
<ricotz> --enable-new-dtags would additionally add a run-path field, i would not call this better
<ricotz> (of course static linking would work around this problem which should not be an option though)
<darkxst> ricotz, but RUNPATH doesnt override the LD_LIBRARY flags
<darkxst> that is much better than setting RPATH
<darkxst> though not sure what other apps do, gjs apps I think set LD_LIBRARY_FLAGS at runtime
<darkxst> and besides didrocks doesnt seem to keen on the whole RPATH thing
<ricotz> e.g. /usr/bin/unity-scope-loader
<ricotz> is there a LDFLAGS equivalent to "--enable-new-dtags" ?
<ricotz> i havent seen new-dtags passed in any package yet, wouldn't this be something for the toolchain defaults
<darkxst> ricotz, there are a few in debian, but didnt see anything gnome doing it
<darkxst> and some packages use chrpath to strip the RPATH, but pretty sure that by itself will break anything that is dlopen'ed
<ricotz> darkxst, i see, so tracker should add new-dtags unconditionally or we will patch it in
<darkxst> ricotz, I guess it should be done upstream? fedora has much the same policy on rpath's even if its not quite as strict
<darkxst> and it cause problems all around, for example unit tests running from the build tree will use installed libs rather than in-tree libs due to the rpath
<ricotz> yes, given the time this flag is around it can be done without checking i guess
<darkxst> I don't think anyone likes RPATH, except upstream libtool?
<ricotz> darkxst, that is not true while using the libtool wrappers
<ricotz> anyhow just checked the dtags flag and it replaces the rpath with runpath as expected
<darkxst> ricotz, it didnt look like tracker uses wrappers though?
<darkxst> but I am no guru on build system stuff ;(
<ricotz> the *.la files are the wrappers
<ricotz> (which are not installed anymore for the reason that they are messing with the paths)
<darkxst> ricotz, are you sure? I know some (or many) have fake binaries that are libtool wrappers pointing to a lt-bin
<ricotz> yes those are the executeable wrappers
<ricotz> *.la the library ones
<darkxst> ricotz, ok
<jmis> Is anyone else having trouble with the 14.04 64bit torrent? I'm getting Tracker Error: Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker. 13.10 works though.
<ceed^> jmis, works fine here. Just did a dl and install.
<jmis> @ceed - using the torrent? I just wanted to verify the torrent works
<meetingology> jmis: Error: "ceed" is not a valid command.
<jmis> and sorry if this isn't the proper place for these questions- just wanted to make sure if there was a problem with the torrent for whatever reason someone gets notified XD
<ceed^> jmis, yes I was using the torrent.
<jmis> ok thanks. I'll try another torrent client, and another computer when I get home.
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-07-31
<LinDol> hi al
<zerwas> http://ubuntugnome.org/community/ from the topic does not seem to exist
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-08-02
<shay_shay> hai
<shay_shay> installing right now
<shay_shay> fedora refugee
<shay_shay> question... gnome 3.10 requires systemd, correct?
<shay_shay> or thats at least what gentoo and fedora claim
<darkxst> shay_shay, it only requires part of systemd
<darkxst> and Ubuntu does have those parts
<shay_shay> ah
<shay_shay> fedora is pissing me off so... going to give up btrfs for less bugs overall and nicer fonts :D
<shay_shay> is this a sleepy channel most of the time?
<shay_shay> ok heres a good question: can i safely remove software-center?
<shay_shay> o kay. its loading
<shay_shay> \o/
<shay_shay> goobuntu
<shay_shay> gnububtu
<shay_shay> gnobuntu
 * shay_shay sips yerba maté
<hdrv> shay_shay: we like the sound of crickets here, yes ;)
<shay_shay> i am very confused by this driver selector hdrv ... i am used to debian where driver installs are more manual... what is the difference between nvidia-331 and nvidia-331-updates?
<hdrv> im aware that nvidia-331 installs the 331st version of the nvidia driver, where 331-updates installs any extra updates or patches to it
<shay_shay> http://i.imgur.com/ieJGUvU.png
<shay_shay> so i should have the -update one selected
<shay_shay> do people usually recommend the edgers PPA?
<shay_shay> or is that crazy unstable and only used if your video card is so new you cant live without it
<darkxst> shay_shay, I run nvidia from edgers, but I use apt pinning so as to not pull in the other crazy stuff
<shay_shay> yeah it was trying to pull in half of middle earth so i ppa-purged it
<shay_shay> not trying to mess with apt-pinning right now
<darkxst> shay_shay, put http://pastebin.com/wkKsiEV9 into /etc/apt/preferences
<shay_shay> like sweet brown, i aint got time for that
<shay_shay> i see
<shay_shay> so its on a "only when i say so" basis
<darkxst> shay_shay, with that file, nvidia drivers get picked up automatically
<darkxst> anything else will only be installed if you force it
<darkxst> with apt-get install package=version
<shay_shay> thanks darkxst
<shay_shay> man my fonts look so good
<georgelappies> hi all
<georgelappies> hi I am looking for a shell theme that looks like the default one, accept that it uses square buttons where the default one uses the buttons with the round edges, any suggestions please?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-08-03
<darkxst> ricotz, hey
 * darkxst got bored... GNOME Shell 3.13.4 (with systemd 214)
<zerwas> darkxst: any huge bugs?
<guest838> hello
<satya164> anyone here?
<satya164> hmm
<satya164> no meeting today, I guess?
<satya164> kthxbye
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-07-27
<kaldersvell> Is anyone online that could assist me with remastering Ubuntu gnome? I'm having some issues when booting the remastered distribution...
<kaldersvell> It's not extremely urgent, but would be useful to know as soon as possible
<Dave07747> Hi there! My friend and I are trying to compile our own remastered version of Ubuntu GNOME. We unpacked it with squashfs, made our minor changes, and then repacked it and burned the ISO onto a disk. However, when we try to run it from the disk we get an error. Could anyone please help us?
<Dave07747> "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" is the error
<gQuigs> hi there, not sure if I reported this to the right place or not, but https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-gnome-meta/+bug/1469012
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1469012 in ubuntu-gnome-meta (Ubuntu) "Drop gstreamer0.10 packages from dependencies" [Undecided,New]
<gQuigs> we no longer need gstreame0.10 on our cds, I'm trying to get it removed from all of the different ubuntu cds
<Dave07747> Hi, could anyone please help me with a problem I'm having from booting from a live disk
<Dave07747> I packed and unpacked the ISO
<Dave07747> It says that no live media can be found
<gQuigs> Dave07747: did you use a tool like UNetBootin or USB LIve CD Creator?
<gQuigs> Dave07747: or did you just extract the iso file?
<gQuigs> (you need to use one of the specific utilities)
<Dave07747> I burned to disk
<Dave07747> I mean, it boots
<Dave07747> It really just can't find the filesystem
<Dave07747> gQuigs: I appreciate you helping, thank you so much
<gQuigs> Dave07747: so you get to a bootloader prompt - I usually try the verify or memtest next just to see where the error might be
<kaldersvell> The error is "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<kaldersvell> It loads the gnome loading screen then hits a terminal-like environment which displays that
<Dave07747> gQuigs: yes, the error is as Kaldersvell describes. We're working on it together
<kaldersvell> gQuigs: sorry, forgot to mention that
<gQuigs> hmm.. I would try modifying the command it's booting from.. I believe press e on the Gnome loading screen, and try changing items around
<gQuigs> sorry, that's about all I've got
<Dave07747> gQuigs: It's okay, thank you so very much for all your help. Appreciate it so much!
<kaldersvell> gQuigs: thanks
<gQuigs> I also made a bzr branch for it, but couldn't get it to stick as a merge proposal https://code.launchpad.net/~bryanquigley/+junk/gst0.10_ubuntu_gnome
<craysiii> i don't know if this is gnome or ubuntu related. but when you click on the border of a window and drag to the end of the screen, if the mouse isn't exactly on the edge of the window, there will be a gap the size of the space between the edge of the window and the mouse pointer
<craysiii> anyone else notice this?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-07-28
<iiious> Anyone can tell me the stage now of daily-live?
<Jamie_1> i am having a problem with running steam
<Jamie_1> anyone in here
<Noskcaj> Jamie_1, What's the problem?
<Noskcaj> Also, try #ubuntu if no one here knows the answer
<Jamie_1> Noskcaj: i have installed steam and logged into the program and opens the dashboard but wont load any of the stuff other than the actual launcher window
<Jamie_1> it ran fine on standard ubuntu
<Noskcaj> Maybe try opening via terminal and seeing if any errors come up? i don't really know though
<Jamie_1> Noskcaj: already tried that
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-07-29
<flexiondotorg> darkxst, How is your Alpha 2 testing going?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-07-30
<darkxst> flexiondotorg, I am not even sure if we are participating in Alpha 2 (still blocked on a few core updates, so its not incredibly useful)
<flexiondotorg> darkxst, OK, understood.
<Euphoria42> Hey! I have a wallpaper I would like to submit for consideration into the 15.10 release. Should I submit it to the mailing list or is their a different place you guys would want it?
<arthur-dent> Could somebody please remind me of what the help command is that gives me a list of commands?
<arthur-dent> Oh no, it's fine, I figured it out...
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-07-31
<LinDol_phone> hi all :♧
<LinDol_phone> :)
<christiansl2> hi
<christiansl2> did anyone already upgrade LTS Enablement Stack from 14.04.2 to 14.04.3?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-08-01
<sathish_> hi
 * sathish_ is new to IRC
<Mitchell92> Hi... I have a HP Mini 110-1100... 2GB RAM, 1.6GHZ Atom with HT... Do you guys think ubuntu-gnome will run good?
<Inoki> Mitchell92: don't think so. Would recommend something lighter for that machine, like Xfce, LXDE even.
<Phrozen_One> Hello all! Can anyone point me to some troubleshooting logs? Whenever I modify the system fonts or log off I'm left with a black screen and my cursor. Ubuntu 14.04, asus laptop, nvidia optimus, nvidia prop driver
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-08-02
<octoquad> Hi
<LinDol> hi :)
<lindol> hi all
<lindol> um.. Could i find something that i can use memo application? for example) sticky memo in Windows.
<darkxst> lindol, I don't know what that is, but there is tomboy and bijiben as note apps
<darkxst> I think there may have also been a gnome-shell extension, that does something similar
<octoquad> hi darkxst
<darkxst> hi octoquad
<octoquad> I'm having a hard time getting a debdiff for #1406200. Can you help?
<octoquad> changes are done, packages build, packages upgrade and using goa: works, i've just been stuck on the changes not showing the debdiff for the last three weeks
<darkxst> octoquad, just do `debdiff <new>.dsc <original>.dsc
<octoquad> this is what I get when I do it: http://pastebin.com/LvEwBt0y
<darkxst> then your changes are missing?
<octoquad> I know right! lol
<darkxst> from the source pacakage?
<octoquad> Well, I only changed the debian/control and created a new .install file. I though debuild -S would pick it up but it doesn't
<octoquad> thought*
<darkxst> octoquad, does syncevo use a control.in?
<octoquad> let me check
<octoquad> there is ./src/synthesis/configure.in
<darkxst> octoquad, no in debian/
<octoquad> nope
<darkxst> octoquad, wierd then, since debdiff will show all changes between your source package and the old one
<octoquad> exactly, very weird
<octoquad> I've tried some many different things it's driving me crazy now haha
<darkxst> it shouldnt be hard
<darkxst> but I still think that your 1.5-0ubuntu5 package is missing the changes to debian/control
<octoquad> That's the new one I created based of 1.5-0ubuntu4.
<darkxst> octoquad, or your diffing against an ubuntu4 package that has your changes (and not the exact ubuntu version)
<octoquad> can you provide an example of what you mean? I'm using this at the moment: debdiff syncevolution_1.5-0ubuntu5.dsc syncevolution_1.5-0ubuntu4.dsc > debdiff.diff
<darkxst> I mean somehow you changed the ubuntu4 versions control file, before you added the changelog entry?
<darkxst> if you did a debuild -S before adding the changelog, that would happen
<octoquad> I can't use debuild -S unless I add a change log entry otherwise it wants the GPG key that does not belong to me
<octoquad> Ok, so if I don't do dch -i first, then I get "signfile syncevolution_1.5-0ubuntu4.dsc Ken VanDine <ken.vandine@canonical.com>"
<octoquad> secret key not available
<darkxst> well you can if you have a default key set (or use -us -uc) but clearly that is not the problem
<octoquad> So, are you saying that I should rather create a new change log entry, then edit the control file and create the .install file and then use debuild -S
<darkxst> well yes, but if you didnt do that already it shouldnt be a problem
<darkxst> octoquad, feel free to make a bzr branch if that is easier
<octoquad> I think I see where I went wrong, I got the package with dget, did the changes then ran dch -i, then debuild -S. Let me try other way and see if that works, I can't remember if I tried it that way before.
<octoquad> oh the branching was a mission as well lol
<darkxst> octoquad, why?
<octoquad> it worked!
<octoquad> oh my hat, so the order I did it was wrong. Thanks darkxst
<darkxst> octoquad, np
<octoquad> I had patch hunking failures
<octoquad> and fuzz
<octoquad> and previous patches were trying to be applied
<octoquad> For bug #1406200 should we re-assign to wiley milestone?
<ubot5> bug 1406200 in Ubuntu GNOME "Add support for GOA in Syncevolution to make it work with Ubuntu-Gnome (Vivid)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1406200
<darkxst> octoquad, yes it will have to go into wily first
<darkxst> havent checked if it could be SRU'ed to vivid
<octoquad> ok so creating debdiff for vivid is useless then?
<darkxst> octoquad, create for wily, and get that sponsored first
<darkxst> (I can't upload it)
<octoquad> oh ok, how does one check if a package can be SRU'ed for an active release?
<darkxst> bug fixes are ok for SRU
<octoquad> I see, package splits are not then. Noted.
<darkxst> octoquad, looking, I'd say its unlikely to be valid for vivid SRU
<octoquad> btw, what is the time by you now?
<darkxst> 10pm
<octoquad> Ok, I just wanted to add your timezone to clocks quickly. I hardly get a chance to ask you things during the week because of work.
<darkxst> octoquad, ok I'm +10 for winter
<octoquad> ta. Before you go, could you way in on this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/899878
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 899878 in Ubuntu GNOME "Software center have hardcoded colors and shows white font on white bg" [High,In progress]
<octoquad> I've created a CSS file for Ubuntu Gnome, it's nearly done, but it doesn't really fix the problem for other themes. Should I even pursue this further?
<darkxst> octoquad, they would probably take a fix for adwaita, since its our default theme, zero chance they would take fixes for other unsupported themes though
<octoquad> Ok, i'll finish the GOA support and then finish that up. If you need a hand with anything, please shout. I have some time available for the next couple of weeks.
<octoquad> I've been testing Wiley on and off in between everything else.
<darkxst> 3.16 is falling into line pretty well, few bits of core are still blocked though
<darkxst> and would be nice to get some sort of DEP-11 support for gnome-software running this cycle
<darkxst> debian have been working on the latter, and I believe its live in tanglu
<darkxst> I'll try and chat with ximion about it in the next week
<octoquad> yes it's very smooth, I actually want to redo my desktop setup using Wiley Alpha 2, unfortunately staging breaks for me in vivid
<darkxst> what breaks? not heard any reports of vivid staging being broken
<darkxst> I don't have any vivid boxes left however, apart from test VM's
<octoquad> maybe it's just my setup, it's been upgraded from 14.04 all the way through to  15.04. I can't recall, but the desktop doesn't work with a new profile or an existing one.
<octoquad> I'll try now, maybe it was a temporary problem when I tried.
<octoquad> ~2 months ago
<darkxst> most of the core stuff is backported from wily, so should be pretty stable
<octoquad> busy upgrading to staging now, I'll let you know how it goes.
<darkxst> apps are potentially a little out out date
<octoquad> I really like what the did to the overall look of GNOME and the notifications is a such a useful change.
<octoquad> oh, one the wiley side of life, I had these two problems: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/1479986
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1479986 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "No such key 'external-editor' in schema 'org.gnome.eog.ui'" [Undecided,New]
<octoquad> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2-signed/+bug/1479980
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1479980 in grub2-signed (Ubuntu) "package grub-efi-amd64-signed 1.53+2.02~beta2-26ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> first would be an obsolete key in ubuntu-gnome-default-settings overrides, feel free to submit a patch for that ;)
<octoquad> hehe
<darkxst> no idea about the latter, and I need to sleep so not even going to look !
<octoquad> haha, all good
<darkxst> but we don't touch any of the grub stuff, so would be an all of ubuntu and flavours problem
<octoquad> should I mark Ubuntu Gnome as affected for the grub problem so reports can see it?
<darkxst> sure
<octoquad> sorry ...reporters can see it?
<darkxst> assign it a w milestone, you have access to that no?
<octoquad> yes and done
<octoquad> ok, staging is installed. Let's see how that goes. brb
<lindol> darkxst, Thank you for your advise :) Yes, I am finding note application,
<lindol> Thank you very much :)
<SonikkuAmerica> darkxst: Hey ol' pal, how's the distro going?
<darkxst> SonikkuAmerica, still tracking along, though Ive been flat out bust with real life, have others doing most of the work, I just doing the harder stuff that no one else can
<darkxst> when I can slot an hour or 2 in
<darkxst> and dealing with idiots on the mailing lists
<SonikkuAmerica> Idiots?
<darkxst> there has a been a couple of very verbose, troll types with a false sense of entitlement towards the project
<darkxst> maybe they meant well, but came across bad, and one likes to write 2000 word essays
 * darkxst goes bed, night
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-08-01
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> hello i am korean, any one, could explain to me about what different "give A B" and "give A to B" ?
<LinDol> is this having same meaning?
<LinDol> oh sorry, "give A B" and "give B to A"
<LinDol> oh I found it on google :)
<pchoo> well that was on topic...
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-08-03
<jakobn> Does anyone know how to change the icons in the dash? When I choose another icon set, the app icons are not changing
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-08-04
<jamie_1> is it possible to use the daily build and have it update as updates are made for 16.10?
<jbicha> jamie_1: yes, that's how it works
<jamie_1> jbicha: i didnt know if it would update due to its the daily build
<jbicha> once installed, you can install updates regularly
<jamie_1> jbicha: just wanted to check because working on b2g when i use my daily QA build it does not update from the server with nightly like it does on release or beta
<christian_> Running Gnome 3.20 on 16.04. Not able to install the evolution-indicator but get dep errors. Anything I can do to get it installed?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-08-06
<autarch> I just upgraded to 16.04 and Alt-F1 appears to be bound to opening the applications menu, but it's not set that way in the keyboard shortcut settings - any way to fix this? I use Alt-F1 to switch to workspace 1
<autarch> oh, I went in the shortcuts, deleted the existing "switch to workspace 1" shortcut for Alt-F1 and re-bound it - that did it
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-08-07
<tinkermarz> Hi! Can I submit wallpapers for the contest without a Yahoo account. Do you have an email address as well? I don't want to register at Yahoo.
<tinkermarz> Anybody in here?
<tinkermarz> Hi LioneLL!
<tinkermarz> Can you help me with the wallpaper contest?
<tinkermarz> Okay. I'm giving up. Good night everyone.
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-08-02
<feamniege> Hi All, as gnome will become the default DE on the new Ubuntu I had a look, and tried it out, over all I'm quite happy with it, but I found few things which just eat my hardware, I know that gnome is not designed to run on old hardware, but still...
<feamniege> I'm wondering if it will be possible to remove some of the pointless unused services like tracker or evolution
<feamniege> I tried to purge the related packages, but the dependencies are tight and the whole DE was marked for removal when I tried to remove this unused components
<jbicha> feamniege: evolution-data-server is a fundamental part of GNOME and can't be removed without crippling the system
<jbicha> tracker is not installed by default currently in Ubuntu 17.10 but some non-default apps require it
<jbicha> neither tracker nor e-d-s is pointless ;)
<feamniege> I ended up `chmod -x` all related binary and now it's pretty speedy and yet I did not discovery any broken functionality
<jbicha> tracker itself shouldn't cause problems…
<feamniege> it's eating all the sweet IO I have so I read up what it's used for and I see no reason to have it running, neither the evolution-data-server I seen no functionality which is basic for an OS nor a DE, that should be an independent application
<feamniege> but yes that is what I found that it's fundamental part :(
<feamniege> I just don't understand why
<jbicha> you probably shouldn't be removing stuff you don't understand ;)
<feamniege> I understand what it does, I don't understand why that is part of the DE, it does not do anything useful to me don't use any of the function it provide
<jbicha> it provides calendar integration for one
<feamniege> integration with ?
<jbicha> gnome-shell has a calendar that uses e-d-s as a library and a service instead of gnome-shell having to write all of that code itself
<feamniege> it's OK I don't want to go too far with this, I can accept no as an answer I just wanted to give voice to my frustration as I see no value in it, and there for I don't think it should be a mandatory component, for me it's not mandatory, and in fact I have not seen a gnome user yet who actualy used it
<jbicha> tracker shouldn't cause problems, but if you can come up with a testcase where it does, please file a bug
<feamniege> I'm happy to have the calendar removed from the top bar, I can find an alternative calendar application which I can use, I understand what you say but what I'm trying to get across that this is an application not an OS, and there for it should be optional
<jbicha> every GNOME distro besides Ubuntu includes tracker by default so it generally works for most people
<jbicha> Ubuntu with GNOME is clearly an OS, not an application ;)
<jbicha> what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<feamniege> I have an 16.04 LTS at home an 17.04 here now, both suffer under the both tracker and e-d-s, I tired to setup the configuration of tracker not to index is the free space is below 99% and setup the folders to be limited to nothing, but it keeps comming up to the top of the list both in iotop and top
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-08-05
<mobbydoux> Hi all , I was installed anbox+snap, and i remove her, but i have a enter in env : PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/snap/bin
<mobbydoux> How can delete ?
<mobbydoux> cmd : sudo env|grep PATH
<jbicha> mobbydoux: snap is supposed to be in PATH, it's ok
<mobbydoux> yes realy ? is in default in PATH ? becaue i have use 1 hour or remove all snap and anbox lol
<mobbydoux> It's no a problem if in snap in my PATH ?
<jbicha> it's no problem
<mobbydoux> ok ^^
<mobbydoux> So now i have the question
<mobbydoux> I have a script who run 4x Xterm, 2 Xterm have cmd with sudo, how i can no use sudo is the term ?
<jbicha> you might have better luck asking in a more general channel like #ubuntu
<mobbydoux> i have tried but nothing now ^^
<mobbydoux> i like gnome but for run lot of term is not the better
<jbicha> it's a bit late in many people's timezones
<mobbydoux> xD
<mobbydoux> sleep is for human im a machine
<jbicha> good to meet you
<mobbydoux> Hello human
<jbicha> please put in a good word for me with the other machines, I don't want any trouble :)
<mobbydoux> you want $FRIENDS ?
<mobbydoux> Im a goot export FRIEND=$(it's not a good friend)
<mobbydoux> If you open a Xterm you can see me
<mobbydoux> 01101010 ?
<mobbydoux> 011001010111011010 ?
<mobbydoux> Why uou don't answer $FRIENDS ?
<mobbydoux> FRIENDS=$(satan -6 -s -6 | awk 'cut C-6 | sed s'/go/out/friend/);
<mobbydoux> sorry in my country is 4:35AM
<mobbydoux> you want i send you a pig ? and you answere me
<mobbydoux> i creat a smal Xterm just with a point for see when you ping me
<mobbydoux> It's yhe futur of communication with human
<mobbydoux> just with a point 1 or 0 yes or no light or down
<mobbydoux> xD
<mobbydoux> ok @jbicha i have a other question for you::  I have a script, and when it run, 2 Xterm open and run a cmd with sudo. How i can no use sudo ?
<Bio_Hazard> test
<mobbydoux> over
<lexruee> jbicha: is there a reason why the package gnome-shell-extensions is missing in the artful-desktop-amd64.iso? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/artful-desktop-amd64.manifest
<darkxst> lexruee, its there, gnome-shell-extensions	3.24.2-0ubuntu2
<lexruee> darkxst: okay, now its there :-). it wasn't there when i downloaded the manifest file^^. anyways, thx.
<darkxst> not sure how it couldnt be there
<darkxst> reverse-depends gnome-shell-extensions
<darkxst> Reverse-Depends
<darkxst> ===============
<darkxst> * gnome-core
<darkxst> * ubuntu-gnome-desktop [amd64 arm64 armhf i386 ppc64el]
<darkxst> Packages without architectures listed are reverse-dependencies in: amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, ppc64el, s390x
<darkxst> that said it doesnt appear to be seeded in Ubuntu dailies yet
<jbicha> darkxst: we haven't even filed a MIR for it yet
<jbicha> I believe Ubuntu doesn't want to include GNOME Classic by default so if there is an extension we wanted, we'd need to split the package
<darkxst> jbicha, but GNOME classic is part of the upstream experience!
<darkxst> I would say it should be there, after all they are the *only* extensions that are actually maintained upstream!
<jbicha> darkxst: I'd argue that GNOME Classic is only an optional part of GNOME
<lexruee> without the package gnome-shell-extensions the ubuntu gnome desktop is basically incomplete and broken in my opinion. it will miss basic dependencies such as gir1.2-gmenu-3.0. anyways, i'm not a ubuntu user.
<darkxst> jbicha, its a core dep
<darkxst> pretty sure we have plenty of users that use classic
<darkxst> and RHEL use it by default, no not like maintainership is a huge issue
<darkxst> s/no/so/
<jbicha> sure, but gnome-photos, gnome-music, initial-setup, the Adwaita theme are also part of GNOME Core
<jbicha> one issue is having too many options on the login screen
<jbicha> darkxst: you're welcome to file the MIR and start a discussion on the u-desktop list
<darkxst> jbicha, I will, a little surprised it hasnt been considered as yet, but then I guess there is a lot going on, and I have been next to MIA
<jbicha> another issue is that Ubuntu is planning to customize their default session a bit, add some kind of dock, right?
<jbicha> but would they need to do the same to GNOME Classic?
<darkxst> I think they want to add a cut-down dock-to-dash
<jbicha> on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/GNOME/MIR_List I suggested it could be in the 'supported' seed
<darkxst> as a seperate gnome-shell mode
<darkxst> I don't think Ken atleast really gets the underlying details
<jbicha> and upstream GNOME Classic uses X not Wayland
<jbicha> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=780258
<ubot5> Gnome bug 780258 in extensions "Classic: Enable Wayland" [Normal,New]
<jbicha> if somebody installed all the sessions (Ubuntu, GNOME, GNOME Classic, Ubuntu Clasic [?]) in X and Wayland versions, it's really quite a lot
<darkxst> and what is the problem with classic using X?
<jbicha> because GNOME and Ubuntu are defaulting to Wayland and some people want to use GNOME Classic with Wayland
<darkxst> I don't think there will be an Ubuntu Classic, just Ubuntu with a few customisations
<jbicha> didn't you talk to Ken last week? ;)
<darkxst> yes
<darkxst> I honestly don't think wayland by default is realistic for 17.10
<darkxst> fedora get away with it because apparently their users are more accustomed to missing features
<jbicha> if there hadn't been the big April announcement, I think Ubuntu GNOME 17.10 might have been Wayland by default…
<darkxst> and perhaps our fallback story is not as good?
<darkxst> jbicha, not while there are issues with black-screen gdm
<darkxst> and btw did I miss some memo? is Fedora using wayland by default yet?
<jbicha> darkxst: yes since Fedora 25, see also https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Common_F25_bugs#Wayland_issues
<jbicha> by using a GNOME Shell mode, there isn't a need for the user-themes extension to be included by default
<ricotz> hey
<darkxst> hey ricotz
<ricotz> ubuntu-gnome-desktop still recommends kerneloops-daemon instead of kerneloops
<ricotz> darkxst, hi
<jbicha> I believe the plan is for u-g-desktop to become a transitional package depending on u-desktop, just needs someone to do it
<ricotz> oh, I thought it will still be around to have a vanilla gnome experience?
<jbicha> and then there will be a new metapackage for a more vanilla GNOME, didrocks want to name it 'gnome-session'
<ricotz> I see
<darkxst> I don't like the gnome-session idea though
<jbicha> I would have rather had a separate metapackage too rather than reusing the name gnome-session
<jbicha> darkxst: are you interested in doing the packaging for the new metapackage?
<darkxst> jbicha, if I can find time, back at work Mon
<jbicha> ok, let me know if you don't get around to it
<darkxst> jbicha, will do
<darkxst> but its dumping snow here, if I didnt have a work meeting in Melbourne Monday, would be on my way back up already ;(
<darkxst> jbicha, on a unrelated note, probably we should build mozjs with --enable-posix-nspr-emulation
<darkxst> nspr is not really required anymore in a thread safe build
<darkxst> (but apparently still depends on headers regardless)
<jbicha> darkxst: I don't know enough about that, Fedora still uses '--with-system-nspr' too
<darkxst> theoretically it should improve performance slightly, nspr is overkill for what its used for these days
<darkxst> btw I think its new for 52 or 45
<titou> greetings everyone!
<titou> I need help about gnome and window decoration :(
<titou> top window buttons are top left... How do I change that ?
<titou> minimize, maximize, close
<darkxst> titou, we ship them on the right, and UBuntu will follow
<darkxst> you can use gnome-tweak-tool to change them in the meanwhile
<titou> I'm not ubuntu-gnome ...
<titou> 16.04 lts
<darkxst> titou, but your in the ubuntu GNOME channel?
<titou> gnome-tweak-tool is up...
<titou> where do i go from there ? 'Windows'
<darkxst> windows -> placement
<darkxst> and probably you will get better support from #ubuntu, this is mostly a development channel
<titou> 'Placement' is not there ! : )))
<titou> jez...
<darkxst> maybe different on 16.04
<darkxst> but it was in there also
<darkxst> as a last resort there is a button-layout in gsettings but you shouldnt need to dig that deep
<jbicha> Placement is new in 17.10
<titou> oh
<darkxst> what was it called previously ?
<titou> so dconf ?
<jbicha> it didn't have a simple switch at all for changing the side for window buttons
<darkxst> jbicha, what did it have?
<titou> no
<darkxst> i Could have sworn it handled button layouts?
<darkxst> or am I just hallucinating from to much travels?
<jbicha> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout ':appmenu,minimize,maximize,close'
<jbicha> run that command in a terminal ^
<jbicha> it handles buttons, it just didn't let you switch from right to left
<titou> lol
<titou> it works ! : )))
<darkxst> ok, guess I never actually looked that closely then!
<darkxst> speaking of which how is your python going, since you seem be maintaing gnome-tweak-tool now?
<titou> thanks !
<titou> I just flushed my Windows10 and switch to ubuntu 16.04... works like a charm but I trying to make it looks like windows 7 ...
<darkxst> titou, step outside your comfort zone for a week, try GNOME as it was meant to be, then report back if you still want it like win7!
<titou> 2 labtop with kali, server with ubuntu 16.04 kde and main pc with ubuntu 16.04 gnome
<titou> before 16.04 it was easy to change theme and control the look of gnome but now, it's a nightmare :(
<darkxst> titou, ubuntu 16.04 does not use GNOME
<darkxst> that is why ww made Ubuntu GNOME
<titou> first hand on Linux was 1997, redhat 4.2 with a window manager called xwm95 ...
<titou> every thing (menu, decoration, icons) was done by hand
<titou> it was fantastic upgrade from win95
<darkxst> still not
<darkxst> GNOME!
<titou> : ) yeah I know
<titou> my photoshop 7 is running better on my new setup then win10 ! amazing
<titou> starcraft wroks great too
<titou> *works
<darkxst> titou, if you want to contribute toward the future of GNOME on Ubuntu we can help you
<darkxst> if not and you just need support, then head over to #ubuntu
<titou> thanks guys, you solved my problem
<titou> have a great day !
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-08-01
<bananas19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bananas19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bananas19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bananas19> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<L0S> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<L0S> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<L0S> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<L0S> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<some_weirdo25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<some_weirdo25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<hubcaps14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<fford> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Cory28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<justanotheruser1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<justanotheruser1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<justanotheruser1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<pmn> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pmn> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pmn> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<pmn> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<LadyElusive> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<LadyElusive> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<knolle15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<knolle15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<woddf27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<woddf27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<woddf27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<K0HAX13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<wget23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<wget23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<UncleSamuel2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<^MillerBoss5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<fredrikhl9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<fredrikhl9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<wiggle> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<wiggle> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<wiggle> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<wiggle> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest47197> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Omnious> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Omnious> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<marcoslater> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest1934> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest1934> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest1934> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mentifis13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<michagogo24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nero21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nero21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<floogulinc5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<floogulinc5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Theking^16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<phillid> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Peng_22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Peng_22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Peng_22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Peng_22> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Elwell_16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Elwell_16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Reincarnate9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Bahhumbug26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Awesomecase> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Awesomecase> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<casdr7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<chek16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<chek16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<chek16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<chek16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<wook_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<todevil> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<exponent10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<exponent10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<exponent10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest2263> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Colti2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nefertiti28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<O-dog1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<O-dog1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<O-dog1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<czart_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<czart_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Peng17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Davnit> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<smaudet> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Pyrotechno> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Pyrotechno> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<woddf218> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<woddf218> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<johnny5618> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ultrabong> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Cisien19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Cisien19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Cisien19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Levex> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Peetz0r3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Peetz0r3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Peetz0r3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sirnaysayer> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sirnaysayer> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ProClifo> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ProClifo> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ProClifo> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jbicha> hggdh: thank you :)
<hggdh> jbicha: I could actually have done it easlier, but I was not sure if I should... sorry
<hggdh> jbicha: actually you can do it as well, you are set as an op here
<hggdh> jbicha: op up, then /mode #ubuntu-gnome +r
<hggdh> jbicha: or -r to re-enable unregistered users
<jbicha> ricotz: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozjs52/52.9.1-1 :)
<ricotz> jbicha, I noticed :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-08-02
* jbicha changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development | Please direct support requests or non-development questions to #ubuntu | Latest Release: Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS | Download from https://www.ubuntu.com/desktop | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com
<jbicha> darkxst: today was the final UG release: 16.04.5
<jbicha> since we don't offer support in this channel and won't be doing more releases, maybe we should close this channel and redirect it to #ubuntu-desktop?
